# My quintet



## Alb (May 12, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I've made a piece of music and I would like some opinions about it.

It's a quintet for piano, clarinet, oboe, violin and vibraphone.

You can listen to it here : www.myspace.com/albangoutchek

And I've also made a video, you can watch it here :






I would like also some opinions about this video I made.

Thanks ! 

Alb


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Can't say it's the most beautiful think I've ever heard, but I like the brutality! Maybe subtitle it "Traffic jam in NYC on garbage pickup day".


----------



## Alb (May 12, 2011)

Well this is a very good interpretation of what I wanted to pass to posterity, thanks Couchie ! 

What do you think my pianist will answer if I tell him that he plays like a garbageman ?


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

He might snap back that you write like a Sanitation Department supervisor.


----------



## Alb (May 12, 2011)

Well done ! :lol:

But I think a lot of composers dream to write like a Sanitation Department supervisor, because most of them just write like a 8-year-old girl, no ?


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh, I don’t know… I listen mainly to mature composers. Actually, most of them may already be dead.


----------



## Alb (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, me too. It's a bit strange though, as if death proves the quality of a composer.


----------

